# When The Cookware Is Smarter Than The Cook



## Andy M.

I tried Pantelligent, the smart frying pan that?s essential to any new cook - Business Insider


What do you think??


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ah, a new way for me to burn food.  I personally think it's silly.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Same here, *PF.*


----------



## tenspeed

Pan temperature is only one of a lot of variables in cooking.  One of those infrared thermometers ($13.88 at Amazon) would help the clueless in that regard, but too many other things to consider.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

With cast iron, a simple, inexpensive heat diffuser will do more to make your meals so much better, and it will still allow yout to use those pans on an induction cooker if you want.

Gizmos that do our thinking for us make us lazy.  That is, I know many people who grew up with calculators, who don't know how to do simple math anymore.  For our brains to be the powerful tools they can be, we need to exercise them, learn knew things, master skills, be it mathematics, learning all of the little thing needed to build a boat, designing kites, whatever.  Just like with strength of muscles, use 'em, or lose 'em.

Learn to recognize the nuances needed to prepare good food.  You, and your brain will be happier,

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

I personally think it is what the cook puts into the pot, not the pot thinking for us that is more important.


----------



## Addie

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> With cast iron, a simple, inexpensive heat diffuser will do more to make your meals so much better, and it will still allow yout to use those pans on an induction cooker if you want.
> 
> Gizmos that do our thinking for us make us lazy.  That is, I know many people who grew up with calculators, who don't know how to do simple math anymore.  For our brains to be the powerful tools they can be, we need to exercise them, learn knew things, master skills, be it mathematics, learning all of the little thing needed to build a boat, designing kites, whatever.  Just like with strength of muscles, use 'em, or lose 'em.
> 
> Learn to recognize the nuances needed to prepare good food.  You, and your brain will be happier,
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




Chief, I have had a diffuser sitting on my stove for years. I learned years ago to make sure I turn the burner on just before I am ready to put the pan on the heat. Sort of like "Preheat your oven."


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ah, a new way for me to burn food.  I personally think it's silly.


At $199, so do I!


----------



## Kayelle

All of us have learned to cook by using common sense, although common sense isn't common for some. I can see this pan as perfect for one person in particular I can think of.


----------



## jennyema

When have you ever seen a recipe that directs you to heat a SKILLET up to a certain temperature?

Oh, yeah ... the ones that come with this silly appliance ...

That measures the surface temp of the food ... how helpful ...


----------



## LazyEngineer

Lot of negativity here, but I might have some insights on this particular product.


----------



## roadfix

I think my coffee maker is the smartest thing I have in my kitchen.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I could see it being useful for someone just learning to cook. However, I'm not sure they will ever really _learn_ if there is a device doing the thinking for them.

My daughter, who I've recently been spending more time with in the kitchen, said the other day, "Your roasts are always perfectly salted all the way through. How do you know how much salt to add?"

It made me think about it. I add more or less salt depending on the thickness of the roast. I don't calculate it. After years of cooking, you just sort of know how much to add. But I wasn't sure how to explain that to someone who is just learning.


----------



## tenspeed

LazyEngineer said:


> Lot of negativity here, but I might have some insights on this particular product.


I don't think that members of this forum are representative of your target market.  It's not the price (note the All-Clad, Le Creuset and BGE fans here), but it doesn't offer any advantage to experienced cooks.


----------



## Andy M.

When I posted this article, It was because I wanted to share my fascination with some cool technology that directly impacts our favorite subject. 

While I agree it's not for most us, I think it's super cool that such a tool can be offered.  More sophisticated versions will follow that are even better.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

When Sprout was a tween, she took an interest in making cookies.  She wanted to know what made a cookie, a cookie.  We used Toll House cookies as the standard.  I then explained what the different elements used in the cookie did, the baking soda, the egg, the butter, sugar, and brown sugar, and why these ingredients formed into the ooey-gooey Toll House cookies we all know and love.

Then, I had her change ingredients, such as using baking powder instead of baking soda.  We made a batch and added a little water to the recipe.  We made some with no salt, etc. We explored how changing the heat up or dow, and the baking time affected the cookies. By the time we were done, she could make Toll House, or more cake-like chocolate chip cookies, Peanut butter cookies, oatmeal cookies, basically whatever kind of cookie she desired, all without recipes, and in any amount she wanted. 

She drove poor DW crazy as Sprout would come home from school, and make enough batter for one cookie.  DW would smell them and imagined that Sprout was making a batch from the regular recipe, and looked forward to having a couple.  When she'd ask, "Can I have One?", Sprout would answer that she'd only made one cookie.  Then I'd have to make a batch so DW could enjoy them as well.

One you understand the processes taking place in cooked foods, be it a beef stew, or a doctored can of beans, then you can open your cooking horizons and become really good at cooking.  If you stick to a pan that tells you every step, you gain little understanding of the cooking process.

That's my take on cooking.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

LazyEngineer said:


> Lot of negativity here, but I might have some insights on this particular product.



Would you like to share?


----------



## LazyEngineer

tenspeed said:


> I don't think that members of this forum are representative of your target market.  It's not the price (note the All-Clad, Le Creuset and BGE fans here), but it doesn't offer any advantage to experienced cooks.



Sure, I understand that most people on this forum are experienced chefs who probably would not use it, at least in the current form. The fact that someone is not the target market or consumer of something doesn't have to mean it can't be meaningfully discussed. However, I didn't join this forum with the goal to advertise; I'm actually interested in discussing and learning cooking techniques and food. If I get out of line and "spammy", please mods let me know, and I won't bring it up again.

But as someone who likes to cook, experiment with cooking, and by some definitions am an "experienced cook", I also use and like (and build) pantelligent. I think of it as a piece of technology that helps the repeatability of cooking and provides some cool insight to what is going on when food is on a pan. Experience brings an intuition of how hot a pan should be for cooking different foods and getting different results. You probably all use senses (seeing oil start to smoke, hearing a sizzle, checking for water bouncing aka the leidenfrost effect, feeling how hot the air is 6 inches above a pan, etc.) to estimate how increase or decrease the heat in cooking and know how that will affect the result. At the core, all pantelligent does is replace those imprecise senses with a number. You can communicate a number to others so they do something the same way you do. You can't explain to others your intuition. And this isn't new to cooking. People set their ovens to 350° instead of medium. People use thermometers for cooking all the time. And I don't think anyone would argue that those bring no benefit to experienced cooks. 

Sure, the formulaic step-by-step recipes don't leave much room for creativity. And some of the marketing speak about "perfect-results-every-time, no-thought-necessary, we'll-even-chew-and-digest-it-for-you" can be over the top. Actually I often don't follow the directions because they can be a little constraining. But the concept of controlling the variables of time and temperature to produce better food is pretty powerful, and that's why I'm a user. (Also it's saved my dinner a few times when I got distracted doing dishes or watching TV)

I'm sure I could go on all day about different aspects of this, but I'll stop now (hopefully) before I ramble.


----------



## LizStreithorst

This one sentence tells me all I need to know, "Business Insider has affiliate partnerships so we may get a share of the revenue from your purchase."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LazyEngineer said:


> Sure, I understand that most people on this forum are experienced chefs who probably would not use it, at least in the current form. The fact that someone is not the target market or consumer of something doesn't have to mean it can't be meaningfully discussed. However, I didn't join this forum with the goal to advertise; I'm actually interested in discussing and learning cooking techniques and food. If I get out of line and "spammy", please mods let me know, and I won't bring it up again.


 

While I appreciate the beauty and quality of tech, I still am not going to purchase much of it.  A flying car would be cool...but I wouldn't want one.  So a frying pan that can talk to my Smartphone is quaint...but not something I would buy.  Heck I don't even own a cell phone...I like being disconnected from the world.

The more connected (Internet) we are to our things, the danger of not being able to exist without them frightens me.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> While I appreciate the beauty and quality of tech, I still am not going to purchase much of it.  A flying car would be cool...but I wouldn't want one.  So a frying pan that can talk to my Smartphone is quaint...but not something I would buy.  Heck I don't even own a cell phone...I like being disconnected from the world.
> 
> *The more connected (Internet) we are to our things, the danger of not being able to exist without them frightens me*.



Pirate finally got himself a tablet. If I yelled that the house is on fire, he would yell back to not interrupt him. He is trying to read something on his tablet. He has developed a total addiction.  Like so many with their cell phones. Scary, isn't it!


----------



## Silversage

LizStreithorst said:


> This one sentence tells me all I need to know, "Business Insider has affiliate partnerships so we may get a share of the revenue from your purchase."



That sentence doesn't tell you anything useful.

All that means is that they probably get a penny a click if you use their amazon link to make a purchase.  Pretty much all free websites, including Discuss Cooking, have some type of advertising / click through revenue stream.  It's how they pay the bills.  I applaud Business Insider for being so transparent about it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I too am an engineer by degree, and in electronics.  Control systems was my final year for my B.S.  I understand how the pan works from what was presented.  Thermisters, and microprocessor, and programs to react to what the sensors are telling it.  I also understand how this pan could indeed help beginning cooks, and even seasoned home cooks.  This pan, for me, like everything else is a two-edged sword.  It has the potential to give confidence to the inexperienced, thus opening the idea of expanding their desire to try new things.  The other edge of that sword is that often, the best lessons are learned by trial and error.  As we experiment, and find for ourselves what does and doesn't work, or even research by perusing through cookbooks, or on-line recipes, we begin to develop that intuition spoken of.  One must put forth effort to receive anything of true value.

The pan has it's place, maybe not in my kitchen, but to its target group, if used wisely and not as a crutch.  It's like teh wise, if now quaint phrase - "Give a man a fish, and you have fed him for a day.  Teach a man to fish, and you have fed him for a lifetime.  Learning new skills is essential to good cooking.  Sometimes, it's even a substantial challenge to learn such things as time, when crating an entire meal, and you want everything to be done at approximately the same time.  But when you get it, it's a Eureeka! moment.  And you will forever be able to creat wonderfu mealls, not just fry a piece of salmon.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## powerplantop

I remember when GPS's first came out I heard lots of people say why do I need one I have a map..... Now who would think of driving in a new city without one?  

I have one of the pans (the company sent me one to make a video). I have used it a few times now. I do think this is a great pan for someone learning to cook or someone who is forgetful (turns on heat and forgets they are preheating a pan). 

The pan works on by sensing the heat of the pan and uses a PID control logic loop to calculate the heat transfer to what you are cooking. Before you start cooking you tell the pan what your cooking and how thick it is. The pan tells you a target temp and when you get to that temp it tells you to add your steak etc. One thing you can see on the app is how much the temp will drop after adding. The app may even tell you the temp is to low. During the cooking you can watch the pan temp and the app will monitor the temp and tell you if you are low or high. 

When its time the app will tell you to flip. It will also tell you when it is done. 

One of the things that I was surprised about was when the steak is almost done the pan temp will tend to increase. I was surprised at how much I had to turn down the burner. I understand why (the steak was no longer taking a lot of heat from the pan). 

It does take some getting used to the pad saying the temp is to high or low. I expected at anytime it was going to say recalculating..... 

If your curious here is one of the videos I have made with the pan. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2mmANrHXpY


----------



## LizStreithorst

You are the one who tried it, Andy.  what is your opinion?


----------



## Andy M.

LizStreithorst said:


> You are the one who tried it, Andy.  what is your opinion?




I never tried it. I just saw the website and posted the link as an interesting read.


----------



## Andy M.

James, thanks for the video. It seems to work as advertised.


----------



## powerplantop

Andy M. said:


> James, thanks for the video. It seems to work as advertised.



Your welcome, the few times I have used it I was happy with the results. 

Plan to try a simple boneless, skinless chicken breast next.


----------



## Andy M.

powerplantop said:


> Your welcome, the few times I have used it I was happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> Plan to try a simple boneless, skinless chicken breast next.




Do you think your difficulty in maintaining temperatures because your stove is electric?


----------



## powerplantop

Andy M. said:


> Do you think your difficulty in maintaining temperatures because your stove is electric?



That could be part of the problem since the burners cycle. Looking forward to trying the pan on my gas stove when I get home.


----------



## Silversage

Thanks for the link to this, Andy.  I find this kind of stuff fascinating!

Think of how far we've come in the years we've all been cooking.  Most of us here are in our 50's, 60's and 70,s, so we're obviously not the target market for this, but I love to hear about it.  

Remember when we all started cooking?  We didn't have food processors, blenders, microwave ovens, immersion blenders, electric pressure cookers, slow cookers, rice cookers, vegetable juicers, KitchenAids with all the attachments, electric pasta machines, non-stick pans, electric grilling machines, induction burners, convection ovens, tri-ply cookware, breadmakers, electric dehydrators, sous vide circulators, food savers, etc, etc, etc.....  

I started out with a bowl, a wooden spoon, and crappy old Revereware.   My kitchen has every one of those new things now, and more.  So do most of yours.  And many of us, when those new gadgets first came out, said "I would never have a _____", but now we do.  

Look at the fabulous ingredients from all over the world that are available to us today.  How many at first turned up noses at the mere idea of sushi or kimchi or squid?  When I grew up, French, Italian and Chinese foods were about as exotic as it got.  Now I cook Indian, Moroccan, Korean, Greek, and more. 

When SousVide first appeared in the retail market I was an early adopter.  Many here still diss it, but almost universally they are the ones who haven't tried it.  Those of us that tried it, love it.  When Modernist Cuisine was published, I had to have it - along with the 'chemistry set' necessary to replicate some of the techniques.  I've had a lot of fun creating unusual foods for guests.  I only wish my kitchen was large enough to accommodate the large lab equipment used for some of the recipes!  

New is not necessarily bad.  Old fashioned is not necessarily better.  They are both good, and have their places.  Many nights I make pot roast, meatloaf or roast chicken.  But tonight  I'm having Char Siu pork belly from the SV, with udon noodles cooked in  dashi.  Who would have thought that 40 years ago?

You used to find lots of discussions of new stuff on the food forums, but as the younger folks moved away to facebook, and then youtube, instagram, twitter, snapchat, etc, the cutting edge conversations moved right along with them.  Sad.  I belong to a food group on facebook where the folks are always experimenting.  I think I'm going to repost your link over there, Andy.  I'm sure one of them will try the pan and post about it - heck, maybe I will!

Great video, James.  I always enjoy seeing what you're up to.


----------



## powerplantop

Silversage said:


> Great video, James.  I always enjoy seeing what you're up to.



Thank you! I am having fun with the pan, just not cooking very much at the moment.


----------



## Kayelle

Silversage said:


> Thanks for the link to this, Andy.  I find this kind of stuff fascinating!
> 
> Think of how far we've come in the years we've all been cooking.  Most of us here are in our 50's, 60's and 70,s, so we're obviously not the target market for this, but I love to hear about it.
> 
> Remember when we all started cooking?  We didn't have food processors, blenders, microwave ovens, immersion blenders, electric pressure cookers, slow cookers, rice cookers, vegetable juicers, KitchenAids with all the attachments, electric pasta machines, non-stick pans, electric grilling machines, induction burners, convection ovens, tri-ply cookware, breadmakers, electric dehydrators, sous vide circulators, food savers, etc, etc, etc.....
> 
> I started out with a bowl, a wooden spoon, and crappy old Revereware.   My kitchen has every one of those new things now, and more.  So do most of yours.  And many of us, when those new gadgets first came out, said "I would never have a _____", but now we do.
> 
> Look at the fabulous ingredients from all over the world that are available to us today.  How many at first turned up noses at the mere idea of sushi or kimchi or squid?  When I grew up, French, Italian and Chinese foods were about as exotic as it got.  Now I cook Indian, Moroccan, Korean, Greek, and more.
> 
> When SousVide first appeared in the retail market I was an early adopter.  Many here still diss it, but almost universally they are the ones who haven't tried it.  Those of us that tried it, love it.  When Modernist Cuisine was published, I had to have it - along with the 'chemistry set' necessary to replicate some of the techniques.  I've had a lot of fun creating unusual foods for guests.  I only wish my kitchen was large enough to accommodate the large lab equipment used for some of the recipes!
> 
> New is not necessarily bad.  Old fashioned is not necessarily better.  They are both good, and have their places.  Many nights I make pot roast, meatloaf or roast chicken.  But tonight  I'm having Char Siu pork belly from the SV, with udon noodles cooked in  dashi.  Who would have thought that 40 years ago?
> 
> You used to find lots of discussions of new stuff on the food forums, but as the younger folks moved away to facebook, and then youtube, instagram, twitter, snapchat, etc, the cutting edge conversations moved right along with them.  Sad.  I belong to a food group on facebook where the folks are always experimenting.  I think I'm going to repost your link over there, Andy.  I'm sure one of them will try the pan and post about it - heck, maybe I will!
> 
> Great video, James.  I always enjoy seeing what you're up to.



Lots of interesting "food for thought" there SS. 

I'm shocked to be this old now and have eaten my words many times about not wanting the newest cutting edge stuff such as 





> food processors, blenders, microwave ovens, immersion  blenders, electric pressure cookers, slow cookers, rice cookers,  vegetable juicers, KitchenAids with all the attachments, electric pasta  machines, non-stick pans, electric grilling machines, induction burners,  convection ovens, tri-ply cookware, breadmakers, electric dehydrators,  sous vide circulators, food savers, etc, etc, etc.....


I have some of those things now, but I must say I seldom use many of them and some I've passed on to others. I actually think that young people think they can't cook without all those things, and that's sad for them and their normally small pocketbook.
 I've always said, if you can read you can cook, with a minimum of equipment and some common sense.


----------



## Fine

Seems like people just look at anything trying to make it "smart". In a couple of months we'll probably see a smart fork that will count how many times you took it to your mouth and other useless "smart" things.


----------



## GotGarlic

Fine said:


> Seems like people just look at anything trying to make it "smart". In a couple of months we'll probably see a smart fork that will count how many times you took it to your mouth and other useless "smart" things.



Welcome to Discuss Cooking  I see it's important to you to make a strong first impression


----------



## Fine

GotGarlic said:


> Welcome to Discuss Cooking  I see it's important to you to make a strong first impression



Thanks 

It's not about the first impressions but just looking around it seems that everything these days "has to be" smart, maybe even connected to the internet. 

If you think about how we are being monitored whatever we do (think google, facebook, NSA, etc.) Imagine having smart cookware that monitors what you cook so then when you are online you can be presented with ads for those ingredients. "Custom tailored experience for the user".

Sorry for the rant but the way we are slowly loosing any sense of privacy just irks me. Younger generations grow up not having the notion of keeping things private. Every move they make is online, how hard would it be to exploit that?

I love the internet but in terms of privacy I feel we are going downhill.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just cracks me up that a new member goes off on a rant as their introduction to a forum  People generally get to know a new group of people first


----------



## Addie

When we make mistakes, we enter the learning process. And sometimes that can really give ourselves a good laugh. 

I for one, like the process of thinking. It give me a moment of being.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I do my best never to buy anything that is smarter than I am especially things related to cooking.  Heck, dealing with my "smart phone" is almost more than I can handle.  But I'm old.  Others feel differently.


----------



## Addie

LizStreithorst said:


> I do my best never to buy anything that is smarter than I am especially things related to cooking.  Heck, dealing with my "smart phone" is almost more than I can handle.  But I'm old.  Others feel differently.



*dealing with my "smart phone* More than once my kids have offered to get me a smart phone. No thanks. I am doing just fine with mine. it rings, I answer. I want to call, I just press the keys. No problem. No need for a smart phone. I have the phone that has a Querty board. And it is so easy to use. Just like typing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Fine said:


> ...Sorry for the rant but the way we are slowly loosing any sense of privacy just irks me. Younger generations grow up not having the notion of keeping things private. Every move they make is online, how hard would it be to exploit that?
> 
> I love the internet but in terms of privacy I feel we are going downhill.


*YES!* (And, BTW, welcome to DC, *Fine*) The last thing I want in our house is a thermostat that senses when I'm home, when I leave, and what our preferred temperature setting are. I don't want a refrigerator that can automatically add an ingredient to my electronic shopping list so that it can be ready for me when I pick my grocery order up at the store. I don't want to be tracked! And why not? Well, it all goes back about half a century ago when I read a Ray Bradbury short story called *"There Will Come Soft Rains"* that scared the bejeebers out of me!  Tempting as it is to get a thermostat I can control with my cellphone so I can turn the heat up before I get out of the warm bed in the winter, I'll dash* down the steps to bump the temperature up manually.

*Dash as quickly as my creaky joints and old bones will let me, that is.


----------



## rodentraiser

I think it depends on what you grew up with and got used to. The car I currently own is the first one I've ever had that has heated seats and I have yet to use them. I guess I'm just used to popping in the car on frosty mornings and I don't even notice how cold my fanny is.

People of my grandparents' era thought nothing of going out in the winter and harnessing a horse to a buggy if they had to go somewhere. It was the only personal transportation they knew.

For years I lived in a trailer and shut the heat off at night to save money. I got used to bundling in blankets and learned that you can keep warm with no heat even down to the single digits. 

And Addie, you're doing better than me. I just got a Pay As You Go phone that all but walks, talks, sings, and dances. I only got it because A) it has triple minutes for life when I buy them and B) because all I paid was shipping. To do anything with it I need to have a Google account and I haven't made one yet on the phone because I find I don't need it. My phone rings, I answer, I hang it up when I'm done talking. 

One of my friends tells me I could download apps for games to play waiting in doctors' offices and I told her, "I have books for that - and not Kindle ones, either."

I don't dislike technology. I love my computer and try to keep up on everything computer related, but I figure I don't have to _have_ every new gadget out there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well, it all goes back about half a century ago when I read a Ray Bradbury short story called *"There Will Come Soft Rains"* that scared the bejeebers out of me!


 
I love that story!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was an interesting and attention-grabbing story, *PF*, but I still get the willies every time I think about it. I'm still in awe over the idea that what was science fiction years ago has now become science fact. Just so long as there isn't a TV in my house watching my every move, I'm cool with it.



rodentraiser said:


> I think it depends on what you grew up with and got used to...


I don't know about you, but I'd much rather have my cellphone instead of that party line we had when I was a kid! However, I did like the anonymity it afforded when making prank calls.  Hello? Is your refrigerator running? Then you'd better catch it!  



rodentraiser said:


> I don't dislike technology. I love my computer and try to keep up on everything computer related, but *I figure I don't have to have every new gadget out there*.


Amen, sista', amen.


----------



## Addie

Remember the news story about the man that was able to download the image from a BabyWatch gadget and see everything the little girl was doing and even talk to her? Well, I just read a story whereby those that might want to do us harm, are able to do the same with those smart fridges. If you keep your grocery list on it and send it to your printer, the watcher knows when you are leaving your home to go shopping. Guess what comes next. When you return, your newest enemy has been to your home and helped himself to your valuables. Not only that they know when you are alone. Since the fridge knows what is in there, if you take out a dozen eggs, use only two before returning the carton, the intruder figures you are cooking for only one. 

No thanks. My fridge does exactly what I want it to. It keeps my foods cold. Isn't that why it was invented in the first place?


----------



## di reston

My OH and I decided to retire to an area of Italy where the seasons are important, where the yearly cycle has its own rythm, and while time is very important, it takes its course. This is the yearly cycle  all around us - it's one of Italy's great wine producing areas, and here you just can't be in too much of a hurry. Just down the road about 40 km away is Bra, the town where the Slow Food Movement came into being. While people really like their kitchen gadgets, they're by no means wedded to them although they like to get the latest of everything when the time comes to buy a replacement of the old. You kind of get used to this laid back attitude. We're probably more in favour of custom building an outdoor oven/spit big enough to roast a whole lamb and a whole suckling pig, but they also like their new gadgets. One big difference is that women are brought up to be superb cooks, with an inheritance of family recipes going back to heaven knows when and which they usually make by hand, all of them a family secret. Of course, in town, it's just the opposite! Everyone wants the latest, most sophisticated appliances, if they can fit them into their usually small kitchens. In the main cities in Italy, the sky's very often the limit and people get whatever they want. The world is a funny old place, isn't it!

I loved your debate, cheers to you all!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Remember the news story about the man that was able to download the image from a BabyWatch gadget and see everything the little girl was doing and even talk to her? Well, I just read a story whereby those that might want to do us harm, are able to do the same with those smart fridges. If you keep your grocery list on it and send it to your printer, the watcher knows when you are leaving your home to go shopping. Guess what comes next. When you return, your newest enemy has been to your home and helped himself to your valuables. Not only that they know when you are alone. Since the fridge knows what is in there, if you take out a dozen eggs, use only two before returning the carton, the intruder figures you are cooking for only one.
> 
> No thanks. My fridge does exactly what I want it to. It keeps my foods cold. Isn't that why it was invented in the first place?



That only happens when people don't put a password on their wifi or it's easy to guess.


----------



## Addie

Lovely post di reston. Sounds like folks who followed their dream. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Fine

GotGarlic said:


> Just cracks me up that a new member goes off on a rant as their introduction to a forum  People generally get to know a new group of people first



) You're right, I got carried away


----------



## Fine

Cooking Goddess said:


> *YES!* (And, BTW, welcome to DC, *Fine*) The last thing I want in our house is a thermostat that senses when I'm home, when I leave, and what our preferred temperature setting are. I don't want a refrigerator that can automatically add an ingredient to my electronic shopping list so that it can be ready for me when I pick my grocery order up at the store. I don't want to be tracked! And why not? Well, it all goes back about half a century ago when I read a Ray Bradbury short story called *"There Will Come Soft Rains"* that scared the bejeebers out of me!  Tempting as it is to get a thermostat I can control with my cellphone so I can turn the heat up before I get out of the warm bed in the winter, I'll dash* down the steps to bump the temperature up manually.
> 
> *Dash as quickly as my creaky joints and old bones will let me, that is.



Thanks for the welcome.  Tech is cool and helpful but there is no protection for the average user that's what I don't like about it. And governments don't to anything about it because they would love to be "in bed" with you, knowing what you think and who you think with. O_O

And I'm off on the same rant ) Ok, enough tech for me on a food forum. At least until we see "smart" vegetables or whatever.


----------



## jennyema

What does a pan with a sensor have to do with privacy??


----------



## rodentraiser

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't know about you, but I'd much rather have my cellphone instead of that party line we had when I was a kid! However, I did like the anonymity it afforded when making prank calls.  Hello? Is your refrigerator running? Then you'd better catch it!



  My mom grew up with an outhouse and she doesn't miss it a bit. She and my dad used to go back and visit her folks and she said my dad used to pray for constipation.


----------



## RPCookin

jennyema said:


> What does a pan with a sensor have to do with privacy??



These days it can be hard to tell where that sensor is broadcasting its information.


----------



## jennyema

RPCookin said:


> These days it can be hard to tell where that sensor is broadcasting its information.




BWAH!!


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> And Addie, you're doing better than me. I just got a Pay As You Go phone that all but walks, talks, sings, and dances. I only got it because A) it has triple minutes for life when I buy them and B) because all I paid was shipping. To do anything with it I need to have a Google account and I haven't made one yet on the phone because I find I don't need it. My phone rings, I answer, I hang it up when I'm done talking.
> 
> One of my friends tells me I could download apps for games to play waiting in doctors' offices and I told her, "I have books for that - and not Kindle ones, either."
> 
> I don't dislike technology. I love my computer and try to keep up on everything computer related, but I figure I don't have to _have_ every new gadget out there.



I gave away my electric slicer, large bowl Robot Coupe processor, Food Saver, electric knife sharpener, and a few other electronic gadgets. Cooking for one, I no longer need them. Now I have so much more room in my kitchen. 

I don't have to have the latest and greatest in electronics. I learned with a wooden spoon and a bowl. And if necessary, I can go back there.


----------



## rodentraiser

My friend Lisa gave me a blender (or is it a food processor?) last Christmas and I have yet to use it. Although strawberry smoothies are on the horizon.


----------

